# Продуло спину



## гармония тела (4 Ноя 2011)

Уважаемые форумчане! Научите,пожалуйста, что делать, если продуло спину после бассейна, а особо шею? Спасибо.


----------



## Mari35 (9 Ноя 2011)

Последний раз, когда мне "продуло" поясницу - нашли грыжу...... После этого не продувало


----------



## гармония тела (9 Ноя 2011)

Mari35 написал(а):


> Последний раз, когда мне "продуло" поясницу - нашли грыжу...... После этого не продувало



Дык, про грыжки-то я знаю, есть они))


----------

